# Topeak F11 clip



## Blue Hills (11 Jul 2018)

Being a perverse sod I prefer Topeak's older bigger heavier clip for its seat packs.

This

https://thecyclezone.com/product/topeak-f11-saddlebag-fixer-clip/

Now discontinued.

Anyone got one they would part with for payment?


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jul 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Being a perverse sod I prefer Topeak's older bigger heavier clip for its seat packs.
> 
> This
> 
> ...



I use the large wedge pack ll on my bikes all 5 have the F25 fixer clip and have remained solid for years. Started using the bag about 5 years ago or so, my only issue was recently the zip opened up from the closed end. In fact it was on the QI ride you were on and I had it tied up with a bit of twine I found on a railing on old Ford road. Anyway, I ordered a new one. Got home fiddled with the zip and it's been good as new since and now I have a spare.

Anyway my rambling point is there's nowt wrong with the smaller fixing and my bag often weighs over a kilo and stays solid when bashing around on the trails on the mtb. .


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jul 2018)

Ta for the reply salty but I beg to differ/my experience is different.

The old one was solid as a rock - was never gong to come off - two bolts, big chunk of metal.

New one from memory one small tiddly bolt and a lot of plastic.

I did get one but it fell off. Couldn't find the bit.

Must admit I do wonder why they bothered to redesign it - they could have spent the time on a new product - I rather rate Topeak stuff generally.

You don't by any chance have one of the old ones you would like to dispose of? Freed of the weight, you will be a good 2km/h faster 

all the best.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jul 2018)

Sorry @Blue Hills I've only got the F25, s. Never seen the older ones. I have complete confidence in them.

I agree Topeak stuff is a spot on ballance of price and quality. I feel the same about dhb and Altura stuff.


----------

